
Embryo-like structures created from human stem cells - wst_
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02654-w
======
Santosh83
So is this the start of the road towards human cloning?

------
bookofjoe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20963492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20963492)

